# Insurance for Bosnia



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi 
Can anyone give me the latest requirements for travelling through Bosnia to get to Dubrovnik?
I am interested in knowing about insurance and vehicle breakdown.
I am currently insured through Confort and they very politely say they (Aviva) do not insure for Bosnia.

What are my options?

Thanks


----------



## ankydas (Jun 6, 2011)

Try to search through internet. You will get many options.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Kumasi said:


> Hi
> Can anyone give me the latest requirements for travelling through Bosnia to get to Dubrovnik?
> I am interested in knowing about insurance and vehicle breakdown.
> I am currently insured through Confort and they very politely say they (Aviva) do not insure for Bosnia.
> ...


It is unlikely you will get cover for Bosnia. If you are concerned about the Bosnian corridor in Croatia you can either take a ferry from Ploce to Trpanj, on the Peljsac peninsula, and go round Bosnia, or cross Bosnia via the Neum corridor (about 15 miles).

If you choose the latter, you will have no cover as there is no where to buy (Third Party anyway) cover at the border which is almost none existent.

For in depth info on Croatia see HERE

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Don I was just planning that bit of our 2012 adventure. (Think I'd risk the 15 mile coastal route myself). 

I've also read your words of wisdom on Albania which we plan on traversing from the Quafe Bote border post > Himare > Kavaje > Tirana > Barbullush > Suobin border post and I thank you for your help and good advice.

Regards,
Simon


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, Last year in early May we took the ferry option from Ploce to Trpnja (3 crossings a day, 09:30,14:15,19:30 - I knew the scrap of paper still on my dashboard would come in handy one day !!- there are a couple of astericks next to the 14:15 sailing so I am not sure what that means, did not save that bit of paper) and then came back via the road through Bosnia. I went through the business of obtaining third party insurance for Bosnia in Dubrovnik for the return journey picking up a parking clamp in the process (albeit from the politest traffic warden on the planet). The short journey through Bosnia is on very good roads with no stops for customs or passports. For the short journey I would not bother again and besides later that evening I discovered that the stunning young lady in the Dubrovnik Insurance Company had written out a third party insurance certificate for Croatia. I had obviously been distracted by something not to check the certificate in the office.
Philip


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

According to another thread Saga do !!


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Saga do breakdown cover but I don't know about insurance cover.
lala


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

We've done the Bosnian stretch of that road several times now over the last couple of years and haven't worried about the insurance.

We've never been asked for paperwork whilst travelling this section, although I was a little concerned the time we got half way along the Bosnian part of the road before we realised that our passports were still in Croatia! (see link for story)

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...Entries/2010/6/4_39_Bosnia_&_Herzegovina.html


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.saga.co.uk/insurance/include/pdfs/motorhome-insurance-pdfs/MOPBNBA5029.pdf


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A word of warning if you plan to visit one of the green card countries.

Some insurers issue a green card but it is only for third party cover, the absolute minimum cover that is required. 8O 8O 

I spoke with SAGA and they stated they extend your policy so if you have fully comp you are OK. Comfort (my insurers) do the same.   

I think NFU will issue a green card for Turkey but I think it is only for third party cover. Could somebody with NFU check please :?: 

Don


----------



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

*What actually happened*

Well having read the excellent advice given here I decided that we should just drive through bosnia. We did and it was absolutely no problem.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you just drive through or stay for a period of time? We're hoping to tour round The Balkans in a year or two.

This Dutch company will insure a UK vehicle for those countries: www.alessie.com


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Serbia - overnight stops in winter*

Hi,

I had the following useful exchange of emails w/ the Camping Association of Serbia.

Their email address is supposed to be:

[email protected],

but our email was sent back from there . . .

However, it must have got through in the end and the chap who replied was:

[email protected]

Helen

On 14.10.2011., at 15.40, "David & Helen Homewood" <[email protected]> wrote:

> Hi,
> We are hoping to travel through Serbia in a campervan, either December 2011 or March 2012, en route for Greece and Turkey from France.
>
> It would be useful to know which campsites will be open at that time, and if there are other places where we can park overnight in winter.
>
> Many thanks !
>
> Helen and David Homewood
>

Dear Helen and David,
there are no campsites that are opened in the winter.
But, you can use many of village households as alternative.
Please, let me know more about your arrival when you will be sure and I will try to help you by sending some more information.

Best regards

Vladimir Djumic - Camping Association of Serbia


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

It has already been mentioned, but we got fully comp for Bosnia through our normal insurers, Saga, a few years ago.

In my opinion it is a waste of this beautiful country to rush through Bosnia to get to Dubrovnik - BiH has so much to offer. (But not, unfortunately, Mostar, which we found either bombed out or a tourist nightmare, all within a few hundred yards of each other.

Before driving in Bosnia, DO read our diary about the police, who are regularly stopping drivers looking for backhamders.

Diary and photos here:

http://www.pippins.me.uk/2009 Bosnia/2009_Bosnia.htm


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Bagshanty said:


> Before driving in Bosnia, DO read our diary about the police, who are regularly stopping drivers looking for backhamders.


Friends of mine were stopped by the police in 2010 and asked for their insurance. Initially they were told to return to Dubrovnik and get insurance before they could pass through Bosnia. They managed to persuade the officers to let them off with a warning.

Comfort, my insurers, will not cover you for Bosnia. It seems most people take a chance and have no problems - a bit risky.

Is it possible to cross this narrow strip of Bosnia using public transport?

How have others fared?

Don't want to miss out on a visit to Dubrovnik but it is a problem.

Jed


----------

